# New Cycle Issues & Decisions Superdrol Or 1AD/4AD



## nsr54 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ive done 2 Superdrol cycles in the past. I was pleased with them. 10-12 lbs of lean mass and lifts skyrocketed. My second round at it wasnt as great as the first. Which ive heard from most they say the same, the second cycle people dont get the same results. 

So heres my dilema. I wanted to try 1-AD/4-AD before it got banned but never got around to it. So now i stumbled upon some and can get my hands on some. BUT heres the catch, is the 1-AD/4-AD cycle worth spending $150 MORE then i would on superdrol?

From my understanding on a 6 week cycle of 1-AD/4-AD one could see around a 20lb lean mass gain, and an incredible increase in lifts. But im in the game more for size than strength. 

Also if anyone has any suggestions for a cycle i should do, FOR SIZE. and please fellas, only recommend it if you've done it. Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well I have tried both the 1- AD and the Superdrol but never the 4-AD. They are both great products and work very well but I tend to lean more towards the Superdrol than the 1-AD. The 1-AD made me very lethargic to the point where it was annoying. I also seemed to notice that the size and strength gains came alot quicker with the Superdrol. I tried IDS labs Oxodrol-12 which is supposed to be a superdrol clone and it worked great. I gained about 15 pounds of lean muscle with almost zero side effects.


----------



## zombul (Feb 23, 2007)

Not worht $150 more than SD.I used 1AD long back and it was awesome but I didnn't think it was really better than sd.


----------



## gymaddict (Feb 23, 2007)

bad reactions to the 1-ad 4-ad usually much worse then SD. stick with the SD and if you want to mix things up try some m1t.


----------



## nsr54 (Feb 23, 2007)

ive heard that the bloating while on m1t is pretty sevre


----------



## nsr54 (Feb 23, 2007)

gymaddict said:


> bad reactions to the 1-ad 4-ad usually much worse then SD. stick with the SD and if you want to mix things up try some m1t.



did you use 4derm or oral? and what sort of reactions did you get? were your size gains through the roof?


----------



## nsr54 (Feb 23, 2007)

Before the ban on Superdrol, alot of people were stacking Phera Plex along with Superdrol, but arent those both metylated? I may be wrong, but isnt it most common when stacking to use one methylated and one non-methylated. But either way, i havent had any bad luck with my liver, it seems to be pretty strong so im not TOO concerned in that area. But My ears are WIDE open for suggestions. 

Im no expert in the area of steroids/prosteroids/prohormones so anything that people beleive will give me the most SIZE with reasonable sides im willing to listen. 

Ive also been a bit intrigued by Sustanol 250 claims to be Sd,PP,& Halodrol all combined.

Suggestions? anyone?


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 23, 2007)

your correct on the Sustanol 250 proportions. Its definetly a serious stack. A buddy of mine recently took it and had great gains but it obviously comes with some sides. Im still amazed at how IDS can put out products like this. It seems to me that they just repackage there products and sell them till they get caught, because the Webber pharmacuticals brand made Oxodrol-12 and it was banned then they came out with the IDS Oxodrol-12 which was the same dosage and ingredients and it lasted on the market for all of about a month before it was taken off.


----------



## nsr54 (Feb 24, 2007)

0pete9 said:


> your correct on the Sustanol 250 proportions. Its definetly a serious stack. A buddy of mine recently took it and had great gains but it obviously comes with some sides. Im still amazed at how IDS can put out products like this. It seems to me that they just repackage there products and sell them till they get caught, because the Webber pharmacuticals brand made Oxodrol-12 and it was banned then they came out with the IDS Oxodrol-12 which was the same dosage and ingredients and it lasted on the market for all of about a month before it was taken off.



Would anyone else recommend this stuff for mostly size gains?


----------

